# Marine ply in corpus area



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Anyone know if there's a place to pick up some marine plywood in the corpus Christi area?


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

What thickness and what’s the application? You referring to “treated” or a variety of mahogany relatives like Okoume? Douglas Fir will take and hold resin.


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

1/4 and 3/8. And the latter okoume preferably... Meranti etc...


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Years ago I picked up “marine grade” plywood at McCoys on the south side. What that exactly was? IDK, but it lasted for 15 years plus on my shallow sport redux.


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Surffshr said:


> Years ago I picked up “marine grade” plywood at McCoys on the south side. What that exactly was? IDK, but it lasted for 15 years plus on my shallow sport redux.


 well calling won't hurt...


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Try calling Farley Boat Works in Port A and ask where they source theirs.


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Thats a good idea thanks.


----------



## Mikej (Oct 20, 2019)

Ccantwell said:


> Thats a good idea thanks.


Sounds like someone is building a new boat!


----------



## Ccantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

Mikej said:


> Sounds like someone is building a new boat!


Well I just finished my skiff not long ago ... But def. Been thinking about some other builds....


----------

